# AITP 5



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Names for the TTOC stand please.

Wallsendmag
MalsTT
Nem
possible Barbecue host Phodge
PaulC
Phil_RS
Richjwall
Spaceman10
JamieV6
Nyxx
barton TT
peter-ss
bartsimpsonhead
booree
The blue bandit
audimin
missus_pod
DAVECOV
MasterFrost
Davelincs
TT K8
MarkusDarkus
Richjwall
Ollivea
TTpos
Rossored
Tim s
gslang
Chazzii
Nsarahs
Ann
Templar

Also attending not on club stand Yellow_TT

The definitive list can be found HERE


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Please put me down for this

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Put me down for it please


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Add me please.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please.

Let me know if you need anything for the barbecue


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Put me down please - Billing's not too far so be rude not too.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... definitely aiming to be at this one- only 5 mins down the roads from me! ...
 
... let's hope we get some decent weather for this! ...

Steve


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

From audmin put us on the list may stay over night before.


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Would I be allowed on the stand? I'm new to all this but just bought us a ticket to the event


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

All TTOC members are welcome.

I'm sure someone will add you to the list soon.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Can you put me on the list for this please 

Cheers Dave & Tess


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I have got a ticket to AITP 5 would like to be amongst fellow TT owners too please .. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very strange I thought this was a sticky


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Us to please!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> Very strange I thought this was a sticky


The sticky is here.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=299827


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Very strange I thought this was a sticky
> ...


No, I had all the big events stickied , very strange .


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Last chance to pre-book tickets for this, Tickets are being sent out week commencing the 15th. You can buy tickets on the day but they are £10 rather than £8 if you have prebooked. Not long now. 8)


----------



## Chazzii (Aug 16, 2012)

My partner and I would like to attend and would like to be on the stand too, my car does have a bit of a largish scratch on the bonnet though (wind blew the shed lining off [smiley=bigcry.gif] )would this be ok?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

All TTOC Members are welcome on the club stand and don't worry about some scratches - The only criteria for AITP is that your car must be an Audi.

The advanced tickets are still available here.

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Chazzii (Aug 16, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> All TTOC Members are welcome on the club stand and don't worry about some scratches - The only criteria for AITP is that your car must be an Audi.
> 
> The advanced tickets are still available here.
> 
> http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/index.htm


I've ordered my tickets awhile ago so that part is sorted , are people meeting up and convoying into the show or just making there own way in? we are local to billing.


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

hello.

how do i go about attending this show and getting on stand?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, Chazzii and Ann. As already said all TTOC are welcome on the club stand. I think it is now too late to prebook tickets but they are still available to but on the day. The club stand will be arranged on the day. Hope to see you both there. 8)


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

malstt said:


> Hi, Chazzii and Ann. As already said all TTOC are welcome on the club stand. I think it is now too late to prebook tickets but they are still available to but on the day. The club stand will be arranged on the day. Hope to see you both there. 8)


Well I pick my TT up on saturday, so all being well I will be at the show.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm coming definitely. Picked my TT up today


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Any treats happening on the TTOC stand this year ? 
We lost the prime spot to Audi Sport.net.. because they put on a better show so to speak. Cars were all lined up nicely, a couple of highly modded vehicles on display and of course a Bbq too.

we need to get the prime spot back for next year... any suggestions guys and gals ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That is a very good question actually. Problem is without dropping a couple of thousand pounds on a massive gazebo and free bbq for everyone all day long it's a bit difficult to compete :? But I know it's not just about that and more about how the stand looks and how we support the event.

There are a couple of things we've been looking at anyway, some fancy new flags/banners, which isn't much I know but it's a start if we can get them arranged before this date.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nem said:


> That is a very good question actually. Problem is without dropping a couple of thousand pounds on a massive gazebo and free bbq for everyone all day long it's a bit difficult to compete :? But I know it's not just about that and more about how the stand looks and how we support the event.
> 
> There are a couple of things we've been looking at anyway, some fancy new flags/banners, which isn't much I know but it's a start if we can get them arranged before this date.


I totally agree Nem with the money outlay but I think simple things like how the cars are arranged ect to make the stand more structured and tidy but costs nothing. Would help with the appearance and possibly draw more people to the TTOC stand. Suppose a little plan could be drawn up of the allotted area and do a mock up of the cars in situ. I know this can only be approximated depending on how many actually turn up but every little helps. Would make nice pics for the mag too.
Just a thought.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Templar said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > That is a very good question actually. Problem is without dropping a couple of thousand pounds on a massive gazebo and free bbq for everyone all day long it's a bit difficult to compete :? But I know it's not just about that and more about how the stand looks and how we support the event.
> ...


Sounds good to me


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

see you there 8)


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I should be there all being well


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm going , paid for the ticket !!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will add your names to the list.  Anymore ideas for the stand ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

malstt said:


> Will add your names to the list.  Anymore ideas for the stand ?


Me too.. put my name down for a place.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

malstt said:


> Will add your names to the list.  Anymore ideas for the stand ?


We could copy Audi-Sport.net . Not sure about the BBQ but their tent with the R8 and then the APR Stage 3 TTRS later in the day gathered a lot of attention (from me at least :lol: )
Being centre of the pitch last year prevented a different layout I think. So this time we could do a semi-circle and some nice cars more prominently displayed in the centre or in the inner circle. Or something like that anyway . If the heatwave continues maybe some ice cream rather than the BBQ. Or get another Audi press car to show up, an R8 V10 plus for example.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like I'm out will be recovering from having a kidney stone removed a few days before.  Enjoy the day for me everyone going.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We will be there ,,, but in the RS5 so come and say hi


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I am going got my wristband through post today. Is there still room for me?


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

Any body driving up the morning of event from Windsor Area?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now ! Just a quick note to say only TTOC members will be allowed on the club stand. Any forum members who are attending you still have to join the club if you want to be on the stand.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

malstt said:


> Not long now ! Just a quick note to say only TTOC members will be allowed on the club stand. Any forum members who are attending you still have to join the club if you want to be on the stand.


Have you got a plan on how you're going to set up the stand and arrange the cars ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not yet ! Any suggestions ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Would there be enough room to park the cars in such a way they read TT ?


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

malstt said:


> Not long now ! Just a quick note to say only TTOC members will be allowed on the club stand. Any forum members who are attending you still have to join the club if you want to be on the stand.


I didn't realise I had to be a paying member. It was until we was at the summer bash parked up with the others that they said the ttoc is a different thing. I thought this was the ttoc.

Have too see what I can sort out when I get paid. If not I will just have to leave it for now.

Looked like its good show too :-(


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Ann,

Here are the two TTOC membership options.

For £35 you can become a premium member and will receive the club quarterly magazine AbsoluTTe.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 5bfbac00d2

For just £15 you can become a web member and will not receive the printed magazine but this will allow you to be part of the club stand at events such as AITP5.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

malstt said:


> Not yet ! Any suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


Well I buzzed Cal to see if he had a layout we could have (sq ft and lenght & width) but he said 'only in his head'. Would have been better to be able plan a layout for the cars, make the stand look good. Suppose when the staff get there first thing they'll be able to sort it out.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Am thinking of going to this but the missus doesn't fancy camping, anyone know of any accommodation nearby bearing in mind we will be taking our dog with us :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Am thinking of going to this but the missus doesn't fancy camping, anyone know of any accommodation nearby bearing in mind we will be taking our dog with us :roll:


If you're coming in the Roadster where you going to put the dog ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha don't worry the dog is tiny and will sit on lap or in glovebox 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Definitely not going to make it this year going back in hospital end of next week to have a kidney bladder stent removed after have kidney stones removed this week.  enjoy the day folks.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

barton TT said:


> Definitely not going to make it this year going back in hospital end of next week to have a kidney bladder stent removed after have kidney stones removed this week.  enjoy the day folks.


Hi Ian, hope you are better,sooner rather than later


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Dave just discomfort now. had a 16mm stone removed on tuesday but they needed to fit a stent so urine would flow easy from my kidney at least after 21 months of suffering i'm pain free from that  enjoy the day Dave


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

Please put me down. What time can we arrive?


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

DarrenScott said:


> Please put me down. What time can we arrive?


Starts at 10.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone going from the West Midlands ?????


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

glslang said:


> DarrenScott said:
> 
> 
> > Please put me down. What time can we arrive?
> ...


Club cars are usually allowed in from 8am. I'll certainly be there from about 8 to get the stand set up 

So feel free to come any time from then onwards.


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

HI, i just paid to be a TTOC member, so I am def coming now.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Nem said:


> glslang said:
> 
> 
> > DarrenScott said:
> ...


Ah - good to know.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Anyone going from the West Midlands ?????


I'll be going John just not sure what time I'll be heading off and which route yet. Will see you there 8)


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, looks like I will be attending this one. Could you put my name down please


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will do it tomorrow when I'm at home.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Are we still planning to have a barbecue on the day?

The reason I ask is that I'm going shopping tonight (no surprise there) and most likely won't get chance again before Sunday.

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think so Peter, too hard to sort out. If I hear any different vi will let you know.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, thanks for letting me know.

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

What time are we meeting up?

and are we just meeting at the show or elsewhere first?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ann* said:


> What time are we meeting up?
> 
> and are we just meeting at the show or elsewhere first?


Hi Ann, check this thread out:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=360641

Jase.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone going down from Staffordshire ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Anyone going down from Staffordshire ?


Me John.. check out the below thread for details. .

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=360641


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi I will be going from burton upon Trent

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

After talking to Cal can you put me down for the TTOC stand


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Joined the TTOC today, so please put me down for the stand on sunday, looking forward to 1st meeting with the TT Owners Club.......... be there for 9am..


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No problem, list needs updating but if your a member you can be on the ttoc stand. see you sunday. 8)


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Templar said:


> Ann* said:
> 
> 
> > What time are we meeting up?
> ...


Hi,

Coventry is in the wrong direction for me lol

are we just meeting at the show at 9am?


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Going to try to make it to Corley services Jase!!!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Going to try to make it to Corley services Jase!!!!!


Okey dokey John. .see you there 8)


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone going from Berkshire area? M25. - M1 or meeting on that route?


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm still coming to the event but won't be on the stand anymore . The TT needs a good ole clean and I haven't had time for a proper spruce up!. Plus I'm working in Sunderland on Monday so I'm not hanging around for too long. So sorry but will come and say hi at some point


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

MasterFrost said:


> Anyone going from Berkshire area? M25. - M1 or meeting on that route?


Will be coming on to the M1 from the end of the M6 if theres a suitable meeting place before J4 M1 as thats where we will be getting off heading for Billing. If theres anywhere round there that would be suitable to meet ?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Ann* said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Ann* said:
> ...


I'm going to aim to get there for 9am although tomorrow is my only day off work, in nearly a month, so it could end up being later.


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

Templar said:


> MasterFrost said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone going from Berkshire area? M25. - M1 or meeting on that route?
> ...


Billing Aquadrome is Junction 15 of the M1. Then along A45! Are you going a longer way for a cruise.? 
The only services I know on A45 are next to premier inn on crow lane just before Aquadrome turn off.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

MasterFrost said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > MasterFrost said:
> ...


Yeah J15..my bad sorry. .my head was on something else. A45 off the M1 is the intended route. Apologies if I have confused anyone.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like I won't be getting there until about 11.30  stuck in some corner under a tree with birds crapping all over the car no doubt lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I should be there for 10ish, see ya later


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Enjoy the day everyone.  look forward to the pics later.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you soon. Weather not looking too bad. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine was finished being detailed late yesterday, no rain overnight and looks fantastic this morning


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> :smile:
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Showing off the TTOC badge I see


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It was quite a nice drive there and back today. I saw some great cars and some not so great A2's  A good showing of TTs I thought. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

i was there ..... had a wander round the ttoc stand.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

markcawley said:


> i was there ..... had a wander round the ttoc stand.


I fancied a couple of pics fella..but didn't see you around.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr


Audis In The Park - Billing Aquadrome - August 2013 by hdrflow, on Flickr

The full set is here http://flic.kr/s/aHsjHqPrLi


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't see many TTRS's there I think 3 in total including mine, I think mine was the only roadster one there... I could be wrong though


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

To be honest Petrizio i saw about a thousand cameras there so put mine in the boot and walked about without half a ton of gear. Plus other photographers started posting on my Audis in the park photographer post.... so i just didnt bother. Im actually a wedding photographer so i thought everyone else can post their photos of the event. But all is not lost matey.... im sure we`ll meet up one day in a nice location at a drive out or something and ill take loads of pics for ya.... hows that?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm sure more outings in the car will happen for photo opportunities, I just doubt the car will ever be as perfectly clean and detailed as it was today lol


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Anybody ill with Classic Cafe burgers yet lol? I had a half pounder with cheese and bacon on it for £5:50.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Some of my photos. Some of those Audis were pretty grim!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

markcawley said:


> Anybody ill with Classic Cafe burgers yet lol? I had a half pounder with cheese and bacon on it for £5:50.


Will let you know, I had a jumbo hot dog. Was so long it snapped in half under its own weight...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice pics guys.. That BBQ/Audi 80 was class on the AS.N stand. From the rear it looked like someones car was burning :lol:


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Why are all those photos underexposed? Did you shoot manual? Ill bet it was Program P for professional ...... dont worry im having a laff.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone involved for a great day and journey home / meal.

As usual here's a few of my photos of the day.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Funny this youll laff. When i arrived,went through main gate and straight past the turn off into the main site. Went round a circle and got lost ....IN Billing Aquadrome. Turned around then drove into the fairground... turned around AGAIN then finally just happened to see a TT turn into the proper road.
The funny part is that i was being followed by at least 10 other cars lol.... pmsl.
They shouldve had a great big arrow saying THIS WAY MARK.... left after the main gate.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We had a similar experience! :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It was great to see every body 
Nice lot of cars as well

Phil,Jo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It was great to see every body
> Nice lot of cars as well
> ...


Pretty sure we met at last years aitp Phil, didn't you have the chrome grille back then ? I couldn't see you by your car and I'd parked behind you in the black mk2 roadster :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just incase anyone missed me at the show, here are some pics of my lonesome TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

What a great show, 2nd show I been to in the TT only had it 2 weeks lol

Met some more great and helpful people again, was nice meeting you all

Sorry if wasn't mingling in much, was hanging lol


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Patrioz, sorry I missed your car you should have come over, plenty of space. If you are interested I've started doing stylised shoots for Audi R8, TT, RS owners and dealers in the M4 corridor. Doing an R8 next week in Bristol ... comprises a 2 hr location shoot of your choice with options to purchase prints, canvases and the stylised images if you prefer. Happy to come over to Hitchin if required . VaderTTS  

here's one for Andy.....


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

The photos are uploading now.

113 of them!


----------

